# BYU vs Air Force Game Thread



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well how about some predictions from everyone. I am excited for this game and can't wait to see the cougs open up a can on the mighty falcons. I am also so freaking glad that the game is on Versus and not just the stupid Mountain chanel. I was expecting to listen to the game on the radio but now will be watching it on the TV. Anyhow my prediction for the game is this.

BYU wins big 41 - 27. Lets go cougs, one more game with a win and let rivalry week begin!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe Air Force will win 21 to 17 because BYU hasnt played well against mediocre teams and Air Force is better than those teams they had close games with.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I think BYU matches up well against Air Force. If BYU has a strength on Defense it is their ability to stop the run. The front 7 are pretty solid and Air Force doesn't have the passing game to expose BYU's weaknesses in the secondary. They are going to run first and foremost. That's what they do. 

On the flip side, Air Force has a good defense but they won't be able to shut the Cougar's Offense down. BYU will score points. 

I think BYU could lose this game, but I don't see it happening. If BYU protects the ball and plays good, disciplined football they win this one easily. Whether that will happen remains to be seen. 

I think BYU wins by 10, 24-14.

Shane


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Byu 34 to 17


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> I think BYU matches up well against Air Force. If BYU has a strength on Defense it is their ability to stop the run. The front 7 are pretty solid and Air Force doesn't have the passing game to expose BYU's weaknesses in the secondary. They are going to run first and foremost. That's what they do.
> 
> On the flip side, Air Force has a good defense but they won't be able to shut the Cougar's Offense down. BYU will score points.
> 
> ...


Great statement, I could not agree more. I can't believe how un-disciplined BYU has been in this first half. If they can't improve on that then they diserve to loose this game and will because momentum is with Air Force right now. We'll see how the second half turns out, after the first half I'm not real optimistic now but we'll see.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

38 -24 baby, that's what I'm talking about! Bring on the Utes!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I believe Air Force will win 21 to 17 because BYU hasnt played well against mediocre teams and Air Force is better than those teams they had close games with.


I can't wait to hear what you have to say now! :roll:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

This game at times was real frustrating to watch. You would hope that this late in the season they could keep the stupid penalties to a minimum, but the Y continues to have their fare share of them. It sounds like the false starts weren't as bad as they first appeared though since Air Force was eventually penalized for mimicking a snap count on the defensive line, but there were still plenty of other calls that should never happen, ie off-sides on 4th and short, personal fouls, etc..

Despite all that though they still had a convincing win over one of the top teams in this conference on their own field. It was a good, solid win.

Props to Collie for stepping up at half-time and lighting a fire under team. It sounds like he pretty much told everyone to pull their heads out and start playing to their potential. The Cougs came out and put up 21 unanswered points. I think he got the point across.

Bring on Rivalry Week. This is what we have all been waiting for. 

I like the Cougs chances to pull off the upset.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I can't wait to hear what you have to say now!


I'm going to say that BYU will choke when they play the UTES and Max hall will get sacked at least 5 times. The UTE defense will stop BYU's offense just like TCU did.

I also see Unga not playing much of the game because he will get banged up bad against the UTES. Unga has taken some hits which has caused him to not play as much.

I see vakapudding getting slammed down hard and his hemet coming off with his head inside his hemet.

I see Maxxie Pads crying to the referees after getting sacked 5+ times.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I see Coyoteslayer needing to lay off those funny mushrooms some. His vision is being affected. Rather humorous though.

After seeing the game against the AFA, if the Utes are going to beat the Cougars, it is going to have to be through the air. If BYU gets aggressive with their defense and starts blitzing pretty often, Brian Johnson will become one of the best players for BYU. I don't think Utah will be able to count on 2 missed field goals again to be able to steal away a win.

Utah's most difficult games this year have all been at home. Play those same games on a neutral field or at the opponents place and they have at least two losses right now, maybe even 3. That's the luck of the draw.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I can't wait to hear what you have to say now!
> 
> 
> I'm going to say that BYU will choke when they play the UTES and Max hall will get sacked at least 5 times. The UTE defense will stop BYU's offense just like TCU did.
> ...


Funny how time makes the rose colored glasses more dark. BYU absolutely sucked against TCU, preparation wise, execution and emotion period! Not only that but the ball bounced TCU's way, which meant that since there is a reversion to the mean in luck, all luck had run out when playing the U, Utes played pretty well (I was glad to see them win, if nor nothing else to show the Texans that they are not as good as they think they are), however two missed easy field goals, can't count on that on a consistent basis, now the Utes luck has run out. At the end of the day we have a 10-1 team vs an 11-0 team, I am excited, Ute fans who think they have this in the bag are pretty dumb, anyone's game. I think the Y coaches learned at TCU that you do need a special plan for each game not that we can beat them with our basics, that did not work at all. CS, did you acknowledge that you were wrong again?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh yes Huge29, I was wrong, BYU was a little more prepared than Air Force. The UTES have the Ute/BYU game circled and they have BYU's number. They have been preparing for this game since January. BYU looked bad everytime Air Force did a reverse and BYU defense is very weak. The UTES know this because I have talked to some of them.

How many yellow flags will be thrown against BYU this coming saturday?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh yes Huge29, I was wrong, BYU was a little more prepared than Air Force. *The UTES have the Ute/BYU game circled and they have BYU's number*. They have been preparing for this game since January. BYU looked bad everytime Air Force did a reverse and BYU defense is very weak. The UTES know this because I have talked to some of them.
> 
> How many yellow flags will be thrown against BYU this coming saturday?


CS every time you post something you manage to say something that couldn't be further from the truth! Tell me how the Utes have BYU's number? Everyone is right about anything happening, however, BYU has pulled out the win the last two years in a row, BYU knows they can win and have absolutely nothing to loose in this game. The U has everything to loose and the pressure is on them big time, don't even try to tell me otherwise! I can't wait for this game, no matter how it ends up it's great for our conference and most of all our in State football!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> This game at times was real frustrating to watch. You would hope that this late in the season they could keep the stupid penalties to a minimum, but the Y continues to have their fare share of them. It sounds like the false starts weren't as bad as they first appeared though since Air Force was eventually penalized for mimicking a snap count on the defensive line, but there were still plenty of other calls that should never happen, ie off-sides on 4th and short, personal fouls, etc..
> 
> Despite all that though they still had a convincing win over one of the top teams in this conference on their own field. It was a good, solid win.
> 
> ...


Heck ya, there is not a better week in the year to listen to sports talk radio in the State of Utah. I look forward to all the ranting and crap talking that goes on all week with the fans.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS every time you post something you manage to say something that couldn't be further from the truth! Tell me how the Utes have BYU's number? Everyone is right about anything happening, however, BYU has pulled out the win the last two years in a row, BYU knows they can win and have absolutely nothing to loose in this game. The U has everything to loose and the pressure is on them big time, don't even try to tell me otherwise! I can't wait for this game, no matter how it ends up it's great for our conference and most of all our in State football


!

Well BYU is the main game that they have been looking for all year and BYU defense is horrible which makes their tricky plays even better.

Uintaman, mark my words you will be speechless when you see the UTES beating BYU and stopping the BYU offense. You will be swearing at the TV when the UTES offense makes the BYU's defense look even worse.

Whittingham, has been focusing on this game all year and the UTES want the BCS bad and they are going to get it.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > CS every time you post something you manage to say something that couldn't be further from the truth! Tell me how the Utes have BYU's number? Everyone is right about anything happening, however, BYU has pulled out the win the last two years in a row, BYU knows they can win and have absolutely nothing to loose in this game. The U has everything to loose and the pressure is on them big time, don't even try to tell me otherwise! I can't wait for this game, no matter how it ends up it's great for our conference and most of all our in State football
> 
> 
> !
> ...


It's great to see that my Cougars climbed three spots to 14th in the BCS. Beating the Utes on Saturday will get us into a BCS game! Obviously the Broncos have to loose, I know they still have Nevada and Fresno State on their schedule so if they loose one of those then crashing the BCS will be the mighty Cougs this year after defeating the Utes for the third year in a row, LMAO! I can't wait to see it all play out!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It's great to see that my Cougars climbed three spots to 14th in the BCS. Beating the Utes on Saturday will get us into a BCS game! Obviously the Broncos have to loose, I know they still have Nevada and Fresno State on their schedule so if they loose one of those then crashing the BCS will be the mighty Cougs this year after defeating the Utes for the third year in a row, LMAO! I can't wait to see it all play out!


Well I hope you don't wind up in the nut house or the hospital when you break a few blood vessels in your head or bite your tongue off.

It will be a good game and no matter who wins or looses it will still be fun to watch.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think the Y coaches learned at TCU that you do need a special plan for each game not that we can beat them with our basics, that did not work at all.


Was this lesson they learned employed against UNLV, or Colorado State? Doesn't seem like they learned much, considering the performance in those two games!


----------

